# What kind of wax do you usually prefer to work with?



## jellyfish (Dec 29, 2006)

Just wondering. . .

I haven't done too much with candles so I want to get a feel for what other people prefer and why. So types of wax do you usually use and what is it you like about it?


----------



## beeswax (Jan 8, 2007)

Beeswax! (As if you couldn't guess that from my userame  8) )


----------



## seena (Jan 23, 2007)

Usually paraffin or beeswax - i don't make candles very often though


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 1, 2007)

I use strictly beeswax!  Beeswax produces negative ions which clean the air makign it more healthy to breathe!


----------



## MissyK (Feb 17, 2007)

I love soy. So easy to clean up and doesn't harden as fast as paraffin. I started using soy and now I'm experimenting with a 50/50 for tarts and votives. I'm not used to pouring at such a high temperature and it cools so fast. Soy is so easy to work with and cleans up with soap and water!
Very soft on the hands also!


----------



## soapaddict (May 12, 2007)

I love soy too I use the 100%. I started playing with palm with tarts and man it's a bugger to clean LOL.


----------



## CPSoaper (May 20, 2007)

I am a soy gal too. I wouldn't part with my soy for nothing.


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

I do not make candles, but when customers come into my sho & see soy candles they say "Oh, those are supposed to be better right?" So, they are better sellers in my area.


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't make candles very often, but when i do I'm a soy fan as well.


----------



## Par Nature (Jun 21, 2007)

*Go Soy!*

I actually started my business making soy candles.  Then I got to soaps and lotion and all sorts of natural stuff.  I ended up dropping the candles cause you cant home business insurance reasonably priced if you make candles.  I'd hate to get sued and lose my house cause someone caught their house on fire! I do make wickless, and tarts.  Alot of people like to use mug warmers to melt the candles.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 6, 2007)

I make soy container candles and would love to try something different like palm wax but i have not had the time to do so yet.


----------



## moca (Aug 6, 2007)

I have always used paraffin but have been thinking recently about testing a soy blend.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

I do soy and gel.

Irena


----------



## Harlow (Jan 15, 2008)

soy


----------



## Bigmoose (May 18, 2012)

I use palm wax and love it.  During outdoor craft shows on hot days it holds up well.  Most customers come into my booth thinking soy is the best and I give them a little more information so they can make the choice that is right for them.  My candles are different than most and at craft shows they are about 60% of my sales, a lot less online though.

Bruce


----------



## sherrilynn (Jun 30, 2012)

In college my roomie and I poured paraffin.... I changed to 100% soy 10 years ago and then started adding beeswax to my soy about 2 years later.... I absolutely love the clean up... my customers like that I support soybean growers and that I use locally grown Beeswax.


----------



## EtherealGlowCandleCo (Jul 13, 2012)

Soy


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2012)

Soy for container candles Paraffin for my pillars and Palm for votives


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 2, 2012)

Paraffin or a para soy blend I came up with. 
I hate straight soy...


----------



## layserbrat (Feb 11, 2013)

Par Nature said:


> I actually started my business making soy candles. Then I got to soaps and lotion and all sorts of natural stuff. I ended up dropping the candles cause you cant home business insurance reasonably priced if you make candles. I'd hate to get sued and lose my house cause someone caught their house on fire! I do make wickless, and tarts. Alot of people like to use mug warmers to melt the candles.


 

Do you still need insurance if you only make melts and wickless?  I am in the same boat....


----------



## Genny (Feb 11, 2013)

layserbrat said:


> Do you still need insurance if you only make melts and wickless?  I am in the same boat....



If you sell anything (soap, candles, melts, clothes, toys, etc.) you really should get insurance.  It's not only to help you if something happens and someone gets harmed, but it goes to help pay for that injured customers medical bills if they get hurt.

Also, I'd check to make sure that making candles/melts won't affect your homeowners insurance.


----------



## Candybee (Apr 29, 2013)

I started out making paraffin container candles. Then switched to soy. Then parasoy. Then I tried container palm and was hooked. Best of paraffin and soy put together in one wax. Throws like the dickens, develops gorgeous crystal patterns, and the jars are soot free even to the end of the jar.


----------



## Marya (Oct 12, 2013)

I like paraffin best but not so much because I prefer the wax so much as I think making pillar candles is a lot more fun (and allows a lot more creativity) than container wax.  And waxes that work well in containers don't usually work well in molds.  Yes you can blend some but generally speaking, it's paraffin that makes traditional big beautiful candles of a large variety of colors.

For health reasons, I wish it didn't have to be paraffin!  But hey - better than whale oil!


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 9, 2018)

I only make wax melts of which I use KY para-soy from Natures Garden. I do not know about others but I like the way these pour and smell. I have a friend that uses Eco-soy and likes it too.


----------



## lyschelw (Apr 18, 2018)

Paraffin-My favorite candles are pillars and so far none of the soy waxes work the way that I want them to when making pillars.


----------



## zanzalawi (Apr 19, 2018)

i use soy in my candles and beeswax in salves. i have a recipe i've been meaning to try with beeswax in CP


----------

